# ATS Sizing Question



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I am sorry but that was kind of hard to follow.

At what point are you installing the ATS??


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Let me preface this by saying I know very little about generators but IMO, a load of 189 amps may be too much for a 200 amp ATS. Is the 189 a,ps continuous load? Is the ATS rated for 100% of a continuous load?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Is the price or the physical size the issue?


----------



## BobBob (Aug 14, 2010)

*Size*

تحتاج إلى حجمه في 125 ٪ من تحميل الخاص المستمر. لماذا أنت هنا يكمن في


----------



## Eulem_sa (Dec 16, 2010)

*ATS Sizing question*

if i rate the ATS at 125% of the total system load of 200A then it will give me a 250A rating.

If i will go ahead and use the 400A rating are there gonna be any technical issues to arise? 
Do i have to consider the generators ampere rating as it gives 525A at continous load.

if so then i would be needing atleast 600A SE ATS rating, am i correct?


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Standard size for MOST ATS manufactures would be a 200, 230 or 260.


----------



## Control Freak (Mar 8, 2008)

didnt you say the generator is 525 amps?


----------

